# So I fell...



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

I did. Totally bit the dust.












He was so cute and ready to go!











I decided to go to an arena I've only been twice with him and each time with another rider and horse more familiar with the area. It's a big open space. It's hard to explain really, but I took some cummy iPhone photos.



Ride started out down my total favorite road. It's beautiful no matter what season.










Here we are starting up into this no man's land. It's mining property but I think it's also state park or something. I don't know, but we were mostly sticking to the public roads which 99.9 percent are empty as space.









We traveled on here for a while. Was windy but not chilly. Nice day actually.

Totally silent out here except the wind. Then I hear a rumble and he hears it. A huge loaded dump truck barreling down this road. No photos of it. It was a red PeterBilt though.










He was nervous but okay. I struggled to get the stupid iPhone back in my pocket. Guy comes by, and blows his air horn. That was just too much for my poor ole guy. He went running.

Running down this.









That's the road to the right the man was driving on from the mine.


So he's running. I'm half paying attention half trying to get the phone in my pocket. My bad, I know. Anyhow I see a dip up ahead of us. I try to stop him, even a one rein stop which he knows wasn't really helping because he's so big and I was struggling. Well he sees the dip in the grass which really wasn't anything that he couldn't have run on. It was just shorter grass. Well he stops. Flat, and spins to the left almost like a jump refusal. Well I lost my seat because of that phone, haha. So I gave up and said "NOOO not the PHONE!" and made sure I caught myself with my face and not my hip. Where my phone was.


So I'm on the ground. I jump up and walk over to some shorter dryer looking grass and sit down to make sure my phone is okay.

He follows me.

Stands over me. He looked SO guilty I had to take a photo.









Guilty face is guilty?

So I sat there for a while making sure my phone was fine. Once I was ready to get back on I put him in a ditch and he stood stock still for me to get on. Haha, I think he knew he fudged up.


We rode for two more hours after the fall.

Through all this.










Way past the body of water, into that forest. It was cool, and once he settled down we had a good time. 

Neck is a little stiff today but my phone is FINE!


----------



## nirvana (Sep 14, 2009)

Haha. Thats funny! Your guy sounds like mine. When I fall off he always walk back to me (even with an upside down saddle!). He also feels really bad if its cuse he was acting stupid. He gives me a guilty look and pulls at my half chaps or lick me, and behaves well. He is a total suck! 

Glad you and the iphone are ok!


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

I've seen that guilty face from a few horses, haha. They always change their attitude as soon as you're off!
Your guy is very cute! Boy, do I wish I had that much quiet space to ride around in.


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

Carleen said:


> I've seen that guilty face from a few horses, haha. They always change their attitude as soon as you're off!
> Your guy is very cute! Boy, do I wish I had that much quiet space to ride around in.



It's really beautiful. The other direction I have over 800 acres of a state forest and horse trails to ride on. 

I've never been out this way alone before. I think it made him nervous being alone with just scary ole me and this giant place. We'll slowly work on his getting used to it.

It is so beautiful though.


Gonna leave the phone at home though! hahaha.


----------



## frecklesgirl4ever (Sep 15, 2009)

He's so beautiful and, yes, I love the guilty pic of him. very cute.


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

Pretty horse! But leaving your phone at home is not a good idea. Always have some form of communication with you, especially when you and your horse are alone.


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

ChevyPrincess said:


> Pretty horse! But leaving your phone at home is not a good idea. Always have some form of communication with you, especially when you and your horse are alone.



I have not had a cell phone in almost ten years and I have been riding weekly, alone for the last four. 

I'll need to come up with something better to carry this phone around with me. Falling on it and smashing it isn't going to do me a bit of good either.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Hahaha...what a good one. 

My girl dumped me the other day too I was bareback though; she tripped and then spooked at something to the left of us. She jumped foward twice...fine. Then she took one more jump to the right, and ploop, I fell off...Lol! She trotted off a few steps, and looked at me like, "what on earth are you doing down there?" Sometimes I think they know what they are doing...Lol! 

I went and worked her near the 'scarey' stuff, then got back on for a bit; then had to quit because it was dark.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Rissa said:


> I have not had a cell phone in almost ten years and I have been riding weekly, alone for the last four.
> 
> I'll need to come up with something better to carry this phone around with me. Falling on it and smashing it isn't going to do me a bit of good either.


You could get a belt carry case for it, and put it off to one side. I have a carrying case for my celly, but usually I just put it in my pocket and leave it there. I don't have an I phone though...


----------



## AppyLover615 (Sep 16, 2009)

oh that guilty face is cute, looks like my dog when she is looking guilty about something 

~AL615


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

...he didn't mean it!!!!

I'm glad you saved your phone!

Is your face still pretty????


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

farmpony84 said:


> ...he didn't mean it!!!!
> 
> I'm glad you saved your phone!
> 
> Is your face still pretty????


*LOL!* You must have me confused with someone else.


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901 (Sep 3, 2009)

I *love* his guilty face! 

You could always get a small camera bag and attach it to the saddle.... though if the horse runs off then you are left without a phone lol. But thats what I used to do... I just used a little camera carrying case and hooked it to the D hook on the back of the saddle


----------



## PaintedHooves (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm glad you and your phone managed to get out of that situation uninjured. I bet at that point you were ready to kill the truck driver for blaring his horn.

The scenery is beautiful, that looks like a wonderful place to ride.

Eric in the last picture is so adorable, looks like he's wondering how you ended up down there. :lol:


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

LOL! I'm sorry that you feel, but I absolutely LOVED the story with all the photos!!! I'm so glad that both of you are fine. (and your phone is fine) Btw..he is soo super gorgeous!!! I hope Lyric is as beautiful as he is.


----------



## strawberrypaint (Oct 7, 2009)

my horse looks like that when i fall off to its like he thinks he is goanna get in trouble haha i think it is really cute


----------



## juneau (Apr 6, 2009)

its kinda creepy but you horse looks just like my boy Marley!!!!

http://i1009.photobucket.com/albums/af213/juneau2127/Horses155.jpg
http://i1009.photobucket.com/albums/af213/juneau2127/newbabies048.jpg
http://i1009.photobucket.com/albums/af213/juneau2127/newbabies048.jpg


----------



## juneau (Apr 6, 2009)

its kinda creepy but you horse looks just like my boy Marley!!!! Now I know what my boy will look like all grown up! haha

http://i1009.photobucket.com/albums/af213/juneau2127/Horses155.jpg
http://i1009.photobucket.com/albums/af213/juneau2127/newbabies048.jpg
http://i1009.photobucket.com/albums/af213/juneau2127/Horses175.jpg


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

juneau said:


> its kinda creepy but you horse looks just like my boy Marley!!!! Now I know what my boy will look like all grown up! haha
> 
> http://i1009.photobucket.com/albums/af213/juneau2127/Horses155.jpg
> http://i1009.photobucket.com/albums/af213/juneau2127/newbabies048.jpg
> http://i1009.photobucket.com/albums/af213/juneau2127/Horses175.jpg



That is really something! Now I know what my fella probably looked like as a youngster! Is he palomino or a Champagne? I think it's pretty sure that my boy is a Champagne.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Beautiful scenery!

LOL About the phone! Went on a cattle drive in July, I rode my Fell, Harley. I was taking a pic of this GORGEOUS champagne walker in front of me with my phone, when Harley decided to take off BUCKING. Like you, my phone was of utter importance but also a hinderence for me trying to get him under control lol!!! The whole time I was thinking, don't drop the phone don't drop the phone lol!!! I didn't fall off luckily though, but was every so thankful I managed to keep a hold of my phone!!! LOL


----------

